# Regards



## saifisams (Feb 15, 2013)

Greetings of the day!

Hi, my name is saba, 25 yrs, M, a hotel professional working with f&b service department. I am keen interested to be a part of thailand hospitality but unfortunately I am suffering from hep-b+. I don't know wether I will be allowed to work in thailand with a work permit r not? Pls answer my queries.

Thanks 
Regards


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

One of the documents you need for a WP in Thailand is a health-certificate. 
This can be obtained at any local hospital or clinic for the amount of THB 50 - THB 100.
Usually your presence and a quick glance of the doctor or his assistant will get you a health-certificate.
In case of teachers........they need additional checks for any some STD's.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not sure that you can work in the tourist industry as a non Thai. Do you speak fluent Thai? Plenty of qualified Thais looking for the same job and ready to work for Thai wages.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Cooked, you're right.
But if the OP is applying for a job at an Indian leisure company or a leisure company focused on Indian clientele in Thailand, he/she can be hired because of specific skills (language, cultural knowledge, trouble shooter). It basically depends on the job-description the company will submit to the Labor Department. 
I know that there are a lot of foreign tour guides in Thailand, but they MUST always be accompanied by a Thai!


----------

